# Do you have a minimum fee before even dropping blade for per push (non residential)



## Funkytrailjunky (Dec 28, 2019)

For per push accounts (non residential) do you have a minimum fee before dropping blade. Ive seen a few mentions on this site in the past, but no specific threads addressing just this. **Salt fees not included

Regardless of lot size (small commercial/small apt lot) my minimum is $125 for plow truck and 1 guy (shovel/blow) for walkways. I do not pro rate for the 1st hour (so far no complaints). Price only increases from there based on size and depth (based on my hourly rates). I understand my overhead may vary compared to others on this site, but I would just like to get an understanding of minimum fees. Personally I want to do right by my customers, but make sure I am profiting too.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Depends on the location.I did a small lot next to another lot I serviced, took 5 to 10 minutes to plow ,2 minutes to clear an area in front of storefront. Charged 80$ to plow and 75 to salt. If its close or on the way to a lot I have no minimun. If its not convenient I either pass or add in half the travel time to figure price.Then I'm always over 125 price.


----------



## Funkytrailjunky (Dec 28, 2019)

Thank you sir. Its always nice hearing how other guys are handling business.


----------



## grasskeepers (Aug 9, 2008)

200 for a skidsteer with plow


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

I do the same. If its next door I give a decent rate [80 for under 15 minutes], if its not next door its125 if I'm already within 4 miles. Outside that the rate goes up fast


----------



## Shade Tree NJ (Dec 26, 2010)

Under 2” is billed on time & material basis, 2 hour minimum. Ice watch billed at same rate with same minimum. . . $145 an hour I can stay in bed and lose less money then go out in small storms for nothing.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Shade Tree NJ said:


> Under 2" is billed on time & material basis, 2 hour minimum. Ice watch billed at same rate with same minimum. . . $145 an hour I can stay in bed and lose less money then go out in small storms for nothing.


 I think you may have missed the meaning of the op's post. Might want to reread .


----------



## Shade Tree NJ (Dec 26, 2010)

Yes I did read....and re-read...

Your a patriot fan so I’m going To simplify it ...$290 is minimum plus salt ($145 an hour x2 hour min) that’s only for under 2” or to drive loaded with salt to check on site conditions and salt if needed, $290 to check plus salt and/or calcium for walks. Billing $290 per location to check site conditions, billed if product applied or not.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Shade Tree NJ said:


> Yes I did read....and re-read...
> 
> Your a patriot fan so I'm going To simplify it ...$290 is minimum plus salt ($145 an hour x2 hour min) that's only for under 2" or to drive loaded with salt to check on site conditions and salt if needed, $290 to check plus salt and/or calcium for walks. Billing $290 per location to check site conditions, billed if product applied or not.


So if there's a liquor store with 15 parking spots right next door to one of your jobs that will take you 15 minutes to service you would price it at 290$ plus salt? You've got to kidding me lol. Giants or Jets fan? Never mind,the season is over either way Thumbs Up


----------



## Shade Tree NJ (Dec 26, 2010)

Doesn’t matter if your next door or across town....that’s our rate. Has to be worth my while as well as make it worth my guys while to wake up and be reliable in middle of the night. There are Hyundai’s and Mercedes....all get you from point to point to b, one is just 3x as much bc you know what your buying. We charge more however we will 100% service the property in a timely manner no matter what. 

jets fan...


----------



## Funkytrailjunky (Dec 28, 2019)

Thanks for all the input guys. Its peace of mind knowing I am in a similiar mindset as you all. Sincerely, Las Vegas Raiders Fan!!!
(I can say that now)


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Jets, thats ok.I'm dead center between jets/giants area and the pats. I see more potential with the jets so you may have more to cheer for next year. The time for a power shift away from pats maybe coming . Got to be ready to take advantage !


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Funkytrailjunky said:


> Thanks for all the input guys. Its peace of mind knowing I am in a similiar mindset as you all. Sincerely, Las Vegas Raiders Fan!!!
> (I can say that now)


We need to get rid off Derek Carr !!


----------



## Funkytrailjunky (Dec 28, 2019)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> We need to get rid off Derek Carr !!


Uh oh, Im going to get off topic....so here is my opinion (i know who cares..right?), but I am not ready to count Carr out yet. He has weaknesses, but between the coaching and WR carousel that is Oakland, and the almost non exsistant defense at times, he doesnt seem to be the Raiders prime problem. With that said, I still think it would be in the raiders best interest to draft a good qb to nip on Carrs heels. If he does go to Vegas, this is going to be his make or break year.....(so I believe) thoughts??


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Funkytrailjunky said:


> Uh oh, Im going to get off topic....so here is my opinion (i know who cares..right?), but I am not ready to count Carr out yet. He has weaknesses, but between the coaching and WR carousel that is Oakland, and the almost non exsistant defense at times, he doesnt seem to be the Raiders prime problem. With that said, I still think it would be in the raiders best interest to draft a good qb to nip on Carrs heels. If he does go to Vegas, this is going to be his make or break year.....(so I believe) thoughts??


 Who really knows lol,when it comes to sports we're all delusional !:terribletowel:


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

leigh said:


> So if there's a liquor store with 15 parking spots right next door to one of your jobs that will take you 15 minutes to service you would price it at 290$ plus salt? You've got to kidding me lol. Giants or Jets fan? Never mind,the season is over either way Thumbs Up


Jersey pricing is its own world. You would have to live here to understand it. Christmas Eve, three older guys in a Landrover ran out of fuel on Rt.80. I took them 5 gallons, had them running and was back at the shop in 45 minutes. Charged them 140.00, normally that would have been a 2 hour minimum at 115.00 per hour plus the fuel, and I am cheap in this area.


----------



## Shade Tree NJ (Dec 26, 2010)

leigh said:


> Jets, thats ok.I'm dead center between jets/giants area and the pats. I see more potential with the jets so you may have more to cheer for next year. The time for a power shift away from pats maybe coming . Got to be ready to take advantage !


I'm a true fan, even with us in the never ending sprawl downward. Always next year with them! Pats will be interesting to see what unfolds in offseason but have a real hard time believing all the wheels fall off at once


----------



## Shade Tree NJ (Dec 26, 2010)

Randall Ave said:


> Jersey pricing is its own world. You would have to live here to understand it. Christmas Eve, three older guys in a Landrover ran out of fuel on Rt.80. I took them 5 gallons, had them running and was back at the shop in 45 minutes. Charged them 140.00, normally that would have been a 2 hour minimum at 115.00 per hour plus the fuel, and I am cheap in this area.


knock the pricing all you want...I own and run a business! Business as in we are a for profit business and make a profit. I can stay in bed in Florida and lose a lot less money then going out in small snow storms without a minimum. 
If price is what your selling customers, best of luck in the race to the bottom!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Maybe I phrased it wrong, my point was things just cost more here than in other parts of the country.


----------



## Shade Tree NJ (Dec 26, 2010)

I mistook your reply... absolutely everything costs more here, cost more to live here mostly due to people making more here.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Shade Tree NJ said:


> I mistook your reply... absolutely everything costs more here, cost more to live here mostly due to people making more here.


 Do you have an exit plan? I'm in Ct and its not much better here. Starting to feel trapped lol.


----------

